# 28 Inch surprise



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I caught a 28 striper two days ago at the beach in Spring Lake. The funny thing is that I was fishing a high/low rig for kingfish and croakers with a tandem of the smallest hooks I could get away with! Whats even more crazy is that the piece of sandworm i put on was only about a half inch in size. My first keeper this year and it was an accident. Didnt catch a single king or croaker! Lucky me


----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spring lakeSb*

Any good spots in Spring Lake.....Help


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Spring Lake?*

Where is spring lake?
Just wondering


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*xray lima*

nice job........i live close to the base lets keep in touch......JS


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

jerseysalt said:


> nice job........i live close to the base lets keep in touch......JS


That'd be cool, XL


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

chilehead2 said:


> Where is spring lake?
> Just wondering


I think its maybe a half mile or so south of Belmar. It was my first time fishing there.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

jerseysalt said:


> nice job........i live close to the base lets keep in touch......JS


How close are you to the base JS?


----------

